# Know your enemy!



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got this in an email. After you open the page scroll down to the bottom and look at the right side. Amazon donates 5% of sales to the Brady Campaign to Stop Gun Violence.

WTF?? :smt076 :smt076

Amazon sells gun related stuff AND donates to the Brady campaign?? :smt011 :smt011

http://www.bradycampaign.org/bradyreport/2006/august/front/


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

That's it...! No more buying from Amazon... :smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about this?

The Brady Center is a proud participant of the Combined Federal Campaign (CFC), the annual fund-raising drive conducted by Federal employees in their workplace each fall. Federal employees and military personnel raise millions of dollars through the CFC each year for worthy non-profit charities.

I wonder how many people that donate to the CFC know where their money is going. :smt011 :smt011

http://www.bradycenter.org/donate/cfc.php


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll never buy there again. I am ill. I can't look at her, Hiliary, or Babs without getting sick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Glad i'm an eBay guy.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> Glad i'm an eBay guy.


such misinformed youth of today... :smt011

Maser, Ebay merged with another company who is the front runner in anti-gun world... I'm sure you've heard of PayPal.... Ebay and PayPal are the same company...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

I didn't know that. No matter anyways because all the money I have made off of eBay I don't care what they think about guns.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> No matter anyways because all the money I have made off of eBay I don't care what they think about guns.


And that's where the problem is... :smt011


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

It SUCKS


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> And that's where the problem is... :smt011


Bingo!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've switched to buy.com lately.....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> And that's where the problem is... :smt011


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

How can a federal campaign fund collect and distribute monies to a political organization?? I thought that was a no-no?? I never cared for the CFC drives while I was active duty, but always managed to donate a small sum to a decent charity so I could help the command achieve it's goals. There were a couple of times I even donated for one of my subordinates just to meet the command goals.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> such misinformed youth of today... :smt011
> 
> Maser, Ebay merged with another company who is the front runner in anti-gun world... I'm sure you've heard of PayPal.... Ebay and PayPal are the same company...


But I love PayPal!!! Nooooooooooo!!!!

It makes purchases so easy!

:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use paypal maybe 1x a year - And only for payments. Besides the headache JS just went thru, I have heard of so many other problems people have had w/ them. Ain't no way I'll hook up my bank acct to them...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They got it back but.........
The (small) company I work for used paypal to order checks etc for their Co. and one morning they get a call from the bank saying the account had been emptied out and closed???? It was their business acct so we're talking 45-50,000$$$.useing PAYPAL= you got it comin' DUMBASS:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

This is distubing news about Amazon. Do you know if is 5% of all sales, or only if it is clicked on through the bradycampaign link?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> This is distubing news about Amazon. Do you know if is 5% of all sales, or only if it is clicked on through the bradycampaign link?


I followed several links off their web site, it appears that all sales count.

Here's another interesting thing the Bradys are doing.

Brady Center holds events to educate Americans about sensible gun policies and to raise funds for our life-saving work.

Upcoming Events

Monday, October 23, 2006
Stand Up for a Safe America - New York City
*Honoring Richard Belzer, Geoffrey Canada, and Michael Wolkowitz & MJM Creative*

Sunday, November 12, 2006
Los Angeles, CA
*Honoring Mary Leigh and Charles Blek, Jon Feltheimer, and Jeff Kline
*
If you would like more information about our upcoming events, please call 202-289-7319 and ask for the Brady Center Events department.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It seems that only sales made thru clicking on an Amazon link on their website would go towards a donation.

5% of every sale is a lot to donate (from EVERY sale)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It seems that only sales made thru clicking on an Amazon link on their website would go towards a donation.
> 
> 5% of every sale is a lot to donate (from EVERY sale)


I couldn't find a link to Brady from Amazon nor did I find anything on Snopes.com about this.
Where is the link at?

I've gotten into the habit of checking on these kind of things because some of the e-mails I've received like this have turned out to be false. Such as Target being a French owned company et.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's to amazon then :butthead:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Another anonymous E-Mail hoax.
Don't let yourself be fooled.

Here's the truth to it:
http://www.thegunzone.com/rkba/rkba-32.html


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> How can a federal campaign fund collect and distribute monies to a political organization?? I thought that was a no-no?? I never cared for the CFC drives while I was active duty, but always managed to donate a small sum to a decent charity so I could help the command achieve it's goals. There were a couple of times I even donated for one of my subordinates just to meet the command goals.


You can specify where your CFC contributions go. I always divide mine between the NRA activities and the local animal shelter; both are on the list of eligible organizations.


----------

